# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Po afrohet Viti i Ri

## LOGIC

PO AFROHET VITI I RI 


Të nderuar muslimanë! 

Në këto ditë jemi duke vërejtur lëvizje dhe përgatitje të papara më herët! Njerëzit me vetëdije dhe pavetëdije përgatiten për të festuar festen pagane (të shpikur nga vetë njerëzit), Vitin e Ri. Shohim rrugës njerëz që blejnë ushqime apo fruta të ndryshme, lodra për fëmijët e tyre, kartolina për t'i uruar njëri-tjetrit këtë festë apo duke blerë gjoja, pemën e kësaj feste, Bredhin. Vallë ata njerëz (muslimanët në veçanti) injorantë, a e dinë çfarë feste është Viti i Ri?!
Sigurisht që jo, sepse sikur ta dinin nuk do të vepronin në këtë mënyrë. Ose edhe ndoshta e dinë, por nga dobësia e besimit, ata e festojnë dhe nuk përfillin rregullat islame në këtë drejtim dhe janë dhënë pas epsheve të tyre. Ne e dimë se shumë herë njerëzit këto raste i festojnë vetëm për t'u argëtuar, mirëpo në Islam ashtu siç janë të rregulluara veprat serioze, janë të rregulluara edhe lozja dhe argëtimi. Andaj muslimanët duhet t'u përmbahen këtyre rregullave nëse dëshirojnë fitoren në këtë botë dhe lumturinë në Ahiret. Pasi që kjo festë në origjinë, edhe ashtu trajtohet deri më sot, është festë fetare dhe e krishtere, dhe ne si muslimanë nuk duhet ta festojmë. Ne duhet të dallohemi prej tyre dhe mos t'u përngjajmë e mos t'i imitojmë ata. Kështu që ndalohet rreptësisht përngjasimi dhe imitimi i tyre në çdo çështje e sidomos në lidhje me festën në fjalë. Pejgamberi Muhammed alejhi selam, ka thënë: Muslimani ka vetëm dy festa: Fiter Bajramin dhe Kurban Bajramin! Nga ky hadith kuptohet qartë që përveç këtyre dy festave nuk ka asnjë festë tjetër për muslimanin si dhe ndalohet rreptësisht kremtimi i çdo lloj feste tjetër. Festat pagane nuk na përkasin neve. Ne muslimanët kemi festat tona të shenjta e të bukura dhe nuk kemi nevojë t'i marrim festat e të krishterëve, ose të çdo grupi apo sekti tjetër fetar. Përse ne muslimanëve na duhet të festojmë krishtlindjet apo vitin e ri, në një kohë që kur vjen festa jonë fetare e madhëruar Bajrami, asnjë i krishterë nuk e feston së bashku me ne (muslimanët) këtë festë? Vallë a kaq mendjelehtë jemi që nuk e shohim këtë gjë? E pra në çdo pikëpamje që ta shohim këtë çështje, festimi i këtyre festave, është i panevojshëm. Le ta nisim nga një shembull që e përjetojmë të gjithë në fund të vitit: Kur shkojmë për vizitë në muajin dhjetor, tek farefisi apo tek ndonjë familje "gjoja që e mbajnë veten për familje muslimane" që e kemi komshi, menjëherë gjëja e parë që na bie në sy kur hyjmë brenda, është bredhi i vënë në qoshen e shtëpisë duke i dhënë kështu një respekt të veçantë këtij simboli kristian. Andaj, vëlla i nderuar musliman, le t'i njoftojmë familjet tona, farefisin, fqinjët e kudo që këmba jonë na shkel për vizitë, që nuk duhet t'i festojmë këto festa pagane dhe të krishtera, sepse nuk na përkasin neve. Le të bëhemi ne pengesë për festimin e këtyre festave nëpër familjet tona e tek të afërmit tanë. Të bëhemi ne iniciatorët e parë të kundërshtimit të këtyre festave dhe ta sjellim Islamin dhe festat tona fetare nëpër shtëpitë tona muslimane, duke ringjallur kështu fenë dhe rregullat e saj, gjë që shumë prej familjeve tona i kanë harruar ose nuk i dinë nga injoranca që kanë për fenë. Së fundi, të ma bësh hallall vëlla dhe motër i-e nderuar për zgjatjen e këtij shkrimi, por e shikova si të arsyeshëm shkrimin e kësaj teme me shumë rëndësi pak më gjerësisht, pasi muslimanët e sotëm kanë filluar të lënë fenë e drejtë e të shpallur nga Allahu, Islamin dhe kanë filluar të ndjekin ritualet e të krishterëve qoftë në adhurim, zakone, tradita etj., duke shkuar kështu drejt humbjes së sigurt dhe xhehenemit, Zoti na ruajt! Dhe një gjë dua të të them: Që këtë shkrim (e të tjera të ngjashme) dërgoja të gjithëve muslimanëve me anë të e-mailit (sigurisht kjo bëhet fjalë për ata muslimanë që i ke larg) dhe printoje këtë shkrim duke e shpërndarë këtë nëpër farefis, komshi etj., për hirë të Allahut në mënyrë që të përhapet e drejta dhe të zhduket nga faqja e dheut e kota. E lusim Allahun, subhanehu ve teala, që të na e mësojë fenë tonë, të na e shtojë besimin, ta udhëzojë rininë dhe familjet tona, të na mundësojë xhenetin dhe të na ruajë nga zjarri i xhehenemit. Aminë!!!

forumi-islam

----------


## goldian

une kam ftuar prinderit e mi ta kalojme vitine ri se bashku ketu ku une jetoj
me shume veshtiresi ja dhane vizat
tani del qe qenka mekat
ZOT ME RUAJ MENDT E KOKES
te besh mire qenka mekat

----------


## Zombi

Para ca ditesh pashe nje oferte, Festimi i Viti te ri ne Dubai! 2000 Euro per person.

----------


## Arsyetimi

mir se tvi.

----------


## alko71

Nuk eshte feste e krishtere viti i ri por ishte feste romake ashtu si edhe 24- 25 dhjetori. As bredhi nuk eshte simbol kristian fare por pagan. Me nje fjale edhe te krishteret e kane te ndaluar zbukurimin e pemeve ashtu si edhe hebrejt dhe muslimanet. Pastaj nuk kane asnje argument as urdher per festimin e 24 dhjetorit e te vitit te ri ne librat e tyre asnjera grupe.

Une ka shume vite qe nuk festoj as nuk pergatitem per vitin e ri fare. E kaloj si dite te zakoneshme. E vetmja pergaditje qe bej eshte te blej ushqim dhe cigare per te nesermen sepse veshtire te gjesh shitore hapur, kaq.

----------


## deshmuesi

> PO AFROHET VITI I RI 
> 
> 
> Të nderuar muslimanë! 
> 
> Në këto ditë jemi duke vërejtur lëvizje dhe përgatitje të papara më herët! Njerëzit me vetëdije dhe pavetëdije përgatiten për të festuar festen pagane (të shpikur nga vetë njerëzit), Vitin e Ri. Shohim rrugës njerëz që blejnë ushqime apo fruta të ndryshme, lodra për fëmijët e tyre, kartolina për t'i uruar njëri-tjetrit këtë festë apo duke blerë gjoja, pemën e kësaj feste, Bredhin. Vallë ata njerëz (muslimanët në veçanti) injorantë, a e dinë çfarë feste është Viti i Ri?!
> Sigurisht që jo, sepse sikur ta dinin nuk do të vepronin në këtë mënyrë. Ose edhe ndoshta e dinë, por nga dobësia e besimit, ata e festojnë dhe nuk përfillin rregullat islame në këtë drejtim dhe janë dhënë pas epsheve të tyre. Ne e dimë se shumë herë njerëzit këto raste i festojnë vetëm për t'u argëtuar, mirëpo në Islam ashtu siç janë të rregulluara veprat serioze, janë të rregulluara edhe lozja dhe argëtimi. Andaj muslimanët duhet t'u përmbahen këtyre rregullave nëse dëshirojnë fitoren në këtë botë dhe lumturinë në Ahiret. Pasi që kjo festë në origjinë, edhe ashtu trajtohet deri më sot, është festë fetare dhe e krishtere, dhe ne si muslimanë nuk duhet ta festojmë. Ne duhet të dallohemi prej tyre dhe mos t'u përngjajmë e mos t'i imitojmë ata. Kështu që ndalohet rreptësisht përngjasimi dhe imitimi i tyre në çdo çështje e sidomos në lidhje me festën në fjalë. Pejgamberi Muhammed alejhi selam, ka thënë: Muslimani ka vetëm dy festa: Fiter Bajramin dhe Kurban Bajramin! Nga ky hadith kuptohet qartë që përveç këtyre dy festave nuk ka asnjë festë tjetër për muslimanin si dhe ndalohet rreptësisht kremtimi i çdo lloj feste tjetër. Festat pagane nuk na përkasin neve. Ne muslimanët kemi festat tona të shenjta e të bukura dhe nuk kemi nevojë t'i marrim festat e të krishterëve, ose të çdo grupi apo sekti tjetër fetar. Përse ne muslimanëve na duhet të festojmë krishtlindjet apo vitin e ri, në një kohë që kur vjen festa jonë fetare e madhëruar Bajrami, asnjë i krishterë nuk e feston së bashku me ne (muslimanët) këtë festë? Vallë a kaq mendjelehtë jemi që nuk e shohim këtë gjë? E pra në çdo pikëpamje që ta shohim këtë çështje, festimi i këtyre festave, është i panevojshëm. Le ta nisim nga një shembull që e përjetojmë të gjithë në fund të vitit: Kur shkojmë për vizitë në muajin dhjetor, tek farefisi apo tek ndonjë familje "gjoja që e mbajnë veten për familje muslimane" që e kemi komshi, menjëherë gjëja e parë që na bie në sy kur hyjmë brenda, është bredhi i vënë në qoshen e shtëpisë duke i dhënë kështu një respekt të veçantë këtij simboli kristian. Andaj, vëlla i nderuar musliman, le t'i njoftojmë familjet tona, farefisin, fqinjët e kudo që këmba jonë na shkel për vizitë, që nuk duhet t'i festojmë këto festa pagane dhe të krishtera, sepse nuk na përkasin neve. Le të bëhemi ne pengesë për festimin e këtyre festave nëpër familjet tona e tek të afërmit tanë. Të bëhemi ne iniciatorët e parë të kundërshtimit të këtyre festave dhe ta sjellim Islamin dhe festat tona fetare nëpër shtëpitë tona muslimane, duke ringjallur kështu fenë dhe rregullat e saj, gjë që shumë prej familjeve tona i kanë harruar ose nuk i dinë nga injoranca që kanë për fenë. Së fundi, të ma bësh hallall vëlla dhe motër i-e nderuar për zgjatjen e këtij shkrimi, por e shikova si të arsyeshëm shkrimin e kësaj teme me shumë rëndësi pak më gjerësisht, pasi muslimanët e sotëm kanë filluar të lënë fenë e drejtë e të shpallur nga Allahu, Islamin dhe kanë filluar të ndjekin ritualet e të krishterëve qoftë në adhurim, zakone, tradita etj., duke shkuar kështu drejt humbjes së sigurt dhe xhehenemit, Zoti na ruajt! Dhe një gjë dua të të them: Që këtë shkrim (e të tjera të ngjashme) dërgoja të gjithëve muslimanëve me anë të e-mailit (sigurisht kjo bëhet fjalë për ata muslimanë që i ke larg) dhe printoje këtë shkrim duke e shpërndarë këtë nëpër farefis, komshi etj., për hirë të Allahut në mënyrë që të përhapet e drejta dhe të zhduket nga faqja e dheut e kota. E lusim Allahun, subhanehu ve teala, që të na e mësojë fenë tonë, të na e shtojë besimin, ta udhëzojë rininë dhe familjet tona, të na mundësojë xhenetin dhe të na ruajë nga zjarri i xhehenemit. Aminë!!!
> 
> forumi-islam


Lexo dhe shpernda, armikut mos ja dorzo

----------


## Lioness

Loool, cdo prag te Vitit te Ri del ndonje trakt i tille neper forum.  Aman bre, pse s'u degjojne, te pakten per ata qe duan ta festojne te gjejne vende neper lokale se shume zor eshte bere  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## goldian

> Une shume ju dua o shqipetar dhe njerez.Mirepo me duhet patjeter te  ju them kete.Po japi deshmin time , kerkoj ndjese nese shqetesoheni dhe ju prishet rahatia.Muslimanet dhe Hebrejt = duhet te mendojne shume,sepse nuk jane te shpetuar.Ata jane shume ne rrezik.Ju lutem ikni prej ferrit.Ata jane shume larg prej Zotit.
> www.muslimjourneytohope.com
> www.jctv.org 
> Une kam qene musliman po tani jam I krishter protestant, faleminderit qofte Zotit. Kam qene ne erresire por tani jam ne drite.Kam qene I humbur por tani jam I gjetur, faleminderit qofte Zotit.
> Jezus Krishti eshte Biri I Perendise , eshte Zoti dhe Shpetimtari I njeriut.Ju lutem mendoni per vdekjen juaj, shpetoni shpirtin juaj.
> Zoti paste meshire mbi ju dhe ju dhafte HIRIN e Tij AMEN.
> B_ajeti@hotmail.com ose besaje_1@yahoo.com


a nuk ke msu gja tjeter me shkru

----------


## Lioness

> a nuk ke msu gja tjeter me shkru


Lol, shtyp butonin "raporto" edhe zgjidhet kjo pune, se ka mbush forumin.  Tjeter lloj trakti ky  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## goldian

> Lol, shtyp butonin "raporto" edhe zgjidhet kjo pune, se ka mbush forumin.  Tjeter lloj trakti ky .


asht i shkrete ne shkretire
tash dy muaj sa ka ngrire
tash i doli gjumi djalit
e con lajmin si shurra kalit

----------


## alnosa

> Lol, shtyp butonin "raporto" edhe zgjidhet kjo pune, se ka mbush forumin.  Tjeter lloj trakti ky .


ha -ha te marte e mira o Liones sa kam qesh .
Po ngelem duke i shtypur butonat sa dhe butoni s'po funksionon me ,ngeci ,u merzit dhe ai ,fiu - fiu ne nje vrime fyellit me keta i iku zeri boris ha -ha .

----------


## Linda5

> Para ca ditesh pashe nje oferte, Festimi i Viti te ri ne Dubai! 2000 Euro per person.


hajde more bos mire po e boke po kaloke nje vit te ri qe nuk do e harosh te lumte

----------


## Linda5

vitin e ri do e kaloj me familjen time

----------


## besi84

> PO AFROHET VITI I RI 
> 
> 
> Të nderuar muslimanë! 
> 
> Në këto ditë jemi duke vërejtur lëvizje dhe përgatitje të papara më herët! Njerëzit me vetëdije dhe pavetëdije përgatiten për të festuar festen pagane (të shpikur nga vetë njerëzit), “Vitin e Ri”. Shohim rrugës njerëz që blejnë ushqime apo fruta të ndryshme, lodra për fëmijët e tyre, kartolina për t'i uruar njëri-tjetrit këtë festë apo duke blerë gjoja, pemën e kësaj feste, “Bredhin”. Vallë ata njerëz (muslimanët në veçanti) injorantë, a e dinë çfarë feste është Viti i Ri?!
> Sigurisht që jo, sepse sikur ta dinin nuk do të vepronin në këtë mënyrë. Ose edhe ndoshta e dinë, por nga dobësia e besimit, ata e festojnë dhe nuk përfillin rregullat islame në këtë drejtim dhe janë dhënë pas epsheve të tyre. Ne e dimë se shumë herë njerëzit këto raste i festojnë vetëm për t'u argëtuar, mirëpo në Islam ashtu siç janë të rregulluara veprat serioze, janë të rregulluara edhe lozja dhe argëtimi. Andaj muslimanët duhet t'u përmbahen këtyre rregullave nëse dëshirojnë fitoren në këtë botë dhe lumturinë në Ahiret. Pasi që kjo festë në origjinë, edhe ashtu trajtohet deri më sot, është festë fetare dhe e krishtere, dhe ne si muslimanë nuk duhet ta festojmë. Ne duhet të dallohemi prej tyre dhe mos t'u përngjajmë e mos t'i imitojmë ata. Kështu që ndalohet rreptësisht përngjasimi dhe imitimi i tyre në çdo çështje e sidomos në lidhje me festën në fjalë. Pejgamberi Muhammed alejhi selam, ka thënë: “Muslimani ka vetëm dy festa: Fiter Bajramin dhe Kurban Bajramin!” Nga ky hadith kuptohet qartë që përveç këtyre dy festave nuk ka asnjë festë tjetër për muslimanin si dhe ndalohet rreptësisht kremtimi i çdo lloj feste tjetër. Festat pagane nuk na përkasin neve. Ne muslimanët kemi festat tona të shenjta e të bukura dhe nuk kemi nevojë t'i marrim festat e të krishterëve, ose të çdo grupi apo sekti tjetër fetar. Përse ne muslimanëve na duhet të festojmë krishtlindjet apo vitin e ri, në një kohë që kur vjen festa jonë fetare e madhëruar “Bajrami”, asnjë i krishterë nuk e feston së bashku me ne (muslimanët) këtë festë? Vallë a kaq mendjelehtë jemi që nuk e shohim këtë gjë? E pra në çdo pikëpamje që ta shohim këtë çështje, festimi i këtyre festave, është i panevojshëm. Le ta nisim nga një shembull që e përjetojmë të gjithë në fund të vitit: Kur shkojmë për vizitë në muajin dhjetor, tek farefisi apo tek ndonjë familje "gjoja që e mbajnë veten për familje muslimane" që e kemi komshi, menjëherë gjëja e parë që na bie në sy kur hyjmë brenda, është bredhi i vënë në qoshen e shtëpisë duke i dhënë kështu një respekt të veçantë këtij simboli kristian. Andaj, vëlla i nderuar musliman, le t'i njoftojmë familjet tona, farefisin, fqinjët e kudo që këmba jonë na shkel për vizitë, që nuk duhet t'i festojmë këto festa pagane dhe të krishtera, sepse nuk na përkasin neve. Le të bëhemi ne pengesë për festimin e këtyre festave nëpër familjet tona e tek të afërmit tanë. Të bëhemi ne iniciatorët e parë të kundërshtimit të këtyre festave dhe ta sjellim Islamin dhe festat tona fetare nëpër shtëpitë tona muslimane, duke ringjallur kështu fenë dhe rregullat e saj, gjë që shumë prej familjeve tona i kanë harruar ose nuk i dinë nga injoranca që kanë për fenë. Së fundi, të ma bësh hallall vëlla dhe motër i-e nderuar për zgjatjen e këtij shkrimi, por e shikova si të arsyeshëm shkrimin e kësaj teme me shumë rëndësi pak më gjerësisht, pasi muslimanët e sotëm kanë filluar të lënë fenë e drejtë e të shpallur nga Allahu, Islamin dhe kanë filluar të ndjekin ritualet e të krishterëve qoftë në adhurim, zakone, tradita etj., duke shkuar kështu drejt humbjes së sigurt dhe xhehenemit, Zoti na ruajt! Dhe një gjë dua të të them: Që këtë shkrim (e të tjera të ngjashme) dërgoja të gjithëve muslimanëve me anë të e-mailit (sigurisht kjo bëhet fjalë për ata muslimanë që i ke larg) dhe printoje këtë shkrim duke e shpërndarë këtë nëpër farefis, komshi etj., për hirë të Allahut në mënyrë që të përhapet e drejta dhe të zhduket nga faqja e dheut e kota. E lusim Allahun, subhanehu ve teala, që të na e mësojë fenë tonë, të na e shtojë besimin, ta udhëzojë rininë dhe familjet tona, të na mundësojë xhenetin dhe të na ruajë nga zjarri i xhehenemit. Aminë!!!
> 
> forumi-islam




Per mendimin tim ka dallim se si pritet (jo festohet) nderrimi i viteve.Per veten time jam studen i shkencave politike (ketu ne gjermani) dhe 31 dhjetorin-1 janarin do i pres me familje (pa birra kuptohet). Pra kete dite-nate do e pres shume ''normal'' duke  biseduar dhe argetuar me familjen dhe farefisin time qe gjinden per momentin ketu  ne gjermani.. E presem se bashku me familje jo per gje por thjesht si nje ''fenomen'' te nderimit te mot moteve (qe edhe mund tjet shpikur nga mendja e njeriut) duke e shfrytzuar rasstin (meq edhe i kemi dite te lira pune perkatesishte shkolle :P) per nje ''mbledhje familiare-farefisnore  :buzeqeshje:  
Nese kjo dite-nate pritet sbashku ne gjirin familiar apo me shoqeri ashtu siq duhet (dhe lejohet) atehere nuk shoh gje te keqe ketu.

Ndersa festat e Kurban Bajramit dhe Bajramit jane diqka krejte tjeter,festat e tilla  perpiqemi ti FESTOJME sa me mire qe eshte e  mundur.

p.s sa per ''kershendella'' ska dyshim se nuk i festoje, por meq jame ne gjermani atehere keto dy jave pushimi jam munduar dhe do mundohem qe ti shfrytzoi ne menyren me te mire tmundshme (pra duke u pregaditur per provimet  :i ngrysur: )

Hajt shnet dhe 2008-ta qofte vit i mbare per.... :buzeqeshje: 
Besi84

----------


## Expedition

> . E vetmja pergaditje qe bej eshte te blej ushqim dhe cigare per te nesermen sepse veshtire te gjesh shitore hapur, kaq.


o Alko71 pike dhe cigare t'i!!!!!!???? eshte haram vella

----------


## elen

Logic



> Vallë ata njerëz (muslimanët në veçanti)* injorantë*, a e dinë çfarë feste është Viti i Ri?!


bravo, bravo..fjalor të bukur perdorkeni..ndaj nuk keni për të ecur përpara ndonjëherë..

Rrofte Viti I Ri..

----------


## alko71

> o Alko71 pike dhe cigare t'i!!!!!!???? eshte haram vella


Pse, mendove qe jam perfekt une? Askush nuk eshte i persosur nga krijesat. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Omeri r.a

haram ashte vitit i ri i paganve edhe  i krishterve edhe i jaudive me festu

ju  lutem vllezer musliman mos e festoni vitin e ri se behemi sikur idhujtaret qe po e festojne

----------


## Korcar-L1

po fitoret e Juventusit, i feston ti bekim?

----------


## Arber gerguri

Do i postoj disa ajette te Kuranit dhe hadithë te pejgamberit, per mos shoqrimin e jobesimtarve ne festat e tyre!!!

"As jehudit, e as krishteret kurr nuk do te jene te knaqur me ty deri qe te pasosh fene e tyre."
Thuaj:" Udhezimi i ALlahut eshte udhezimi i drejt. E nese, pasi qe te ka ardhur ty e verteta shkon pas mendimeve te tyre, nuk ka kush te ndihmoj e as te mbroj nga Allahu." -[EL BEKARE, 120]
Muhammedi s.a.w.s. rob dhe i derguar i Allahut ka thene: 

"Kush e imiton nje populli tjeter(d.m.th. edhe ai eshte si ata)".
"-Do te vije koha kur hap pas hapi do t'i ndiqni, veprat e atyre qe ishin para jush. Edhe po te futen ne vrimen e hardhucave do të i pasoni edhe ju.- O i derguar i Allahut pyeten shoket e tij: A i ke per qellim krishteret dhe çifutet?-" E kë tjeter nese jo ata" u pergjigj pejgamberi."
                                 (Buhari dhe Muslimi)

[/COLOR]"Cdo popull ka festen e vet e festa e yne eshte kjo dite (bajrami)     [Buhari, Muslim, Nesai)
d. me . th se secili ka festat e veta. Kjo do te thote se nese krishteret dhe cifutet kane festat e tyre, muslimani e ka te ndaluar te merr pjese ne festimin e tyre ne cdo menyre, sic e ka te ndaluar te merr pjese ne ritet e tyre fetare ose te kthehet ne drejtim te kibles se tyre(ana ne te cilen kthehen ata)."

Kur emigroi i derguari i Allahut s.a.w.s ne Medine i takoi Ensaret duke festuar dy dite ne te cilat luanin dhe argetoheshin e i pyeti:

"Cfare dite jane keto?" - u pergjigjen: " Ne keto dite para Islamit luanim e argetoheshim".  I derguari s.a.w.s.  u tha: " Allahu subhanehu ve teale na zevendesoi me dy dite me te mira se ato: Me bajramin e Ramazanit dhe te Kurbanit "(Ahamed, Ebu Davudi, Nesai).

Nje sahabi i njohur Abdullah b. Amr r.a. ka thene:

Kush e feston Njeruz- in ( viti i ri persijan) dhe ju bashkangjitet ne ceremonite e festave te tyre e takon vdekja pa u penduar sinqerisht, ne diten e gjykimit do te ringjallet me ta."
                           (Bejheki)

Mula Ali el - Kariel Hanefi: ne vepren e tij " EL - fikh el - Ekbe" ne fq. 186 ai thote:

Kush blen prej tyre ne festen Nejruz(viti i ri), dicka qe me pare nuk ka blere, me qellim qe te i ndihmon ne madherimin e festes se tyre (Nejruz), ka bere mekatin e mosbesimit, ngase madheron, festen e mosbesimtareve." 

Falenderimi i qofte Allahut [subhanehu ve te'ala] i cili na nderoi me fene islame, na tregoi rrugen e drejte dhe na beri pasues te kesaj feje te paster dhe te madheruar. Deshmojme se nuk ka Zot tjeter qe e meriton adhurimin perveq Allahut [subhanehu ve te'ala] dhe Muhamedi s.a.w.s. eshte rob dhe i derguar i tij.

----------

